# Where will @JWardell post first? And When?



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

@JWardell hasn't been seen since 2:51 PM (Central time I assume) so he must be out there somewhere by now, burning the wheels off that new beauty. I hope they had plenty of charge for him.

We should have had a pool for when he'd return to the forums. Will we see him tonight with the biggest Tesla grin ever, or will he not get out of the car and not return here for a few days?


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

GDN said:


> @JWardell hasn't been seen since 2:51 PM (Central time I assume) so he must be out there somewhere by now, burning the wheels off that new beauty. I hope they had plenty of charge for him.
> 
> We should have had a pool for when he'd return to the forums. Will we see him tonight with the biggest Tesla grin ever, or will he not get out of the car and not return here for a few days?


He's official...

https://teslaownersonline.com/threa...tos-thread-no-chatter.5335/page-8#post-125378


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

HAH I did not expect to find this in the new posts list!
Hey, I'm working my way through, OK! I have better things to do! The only reason I'm here is it keeps raining on me every time I walk out to do something to the car!


PS And thank you for your concern for my well being and absence. I did NOT die driving home, but I might have used boat mode at least once!


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

JWardell said:


> HAH I did not expect to find this in the new posts list!
> Hey, I'm working my way through, OK! I have better things to do! The only reason I'm here is it keeps raining on me every time I walk out to do something to the car!


You are correct - this is not the place to be for 24 to 36 hours after the car arrives. Sorry for all of the rain. You are getting to enjoy it and take it in and play with the GUI - get your setting just right before you get to have those fun drives.

Welcome to the club !


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

JWardell said:


> HAH I did not expect to find this in the new posts list!
> Hey, I'm working my way through, OK! I have better things to do! The only reason I'm here is it keeps raining on me every time I walk out to do something to the car!
> 
> 
> PS And thank you for your concern for my well being and absence. I did NOT die driving home, but I might have used boat mode at least once!


ok, a rain question for you, if you crack the driver window open, is there enough of a height difference between the glass roof and the metal painted section above the doors to divert water toward the back/front, or does it run straight into the opening?


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> ok, a rain question for you, if you crack the driver window open, is there enough of a height difference between the glass roof and the metal painted section above the doors to divert water toward the back/front, or does it run straight into the opening?


Not sure, beautiful rain-free day today and I just opened the windows for the first time this evening. I will let you know.


----------

